# Caracteristicas de conmutacion IGBT



## xengu (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Me interesaria a alguien me remitiese información sobre las caracteristicas dinamicas de los IGBT-s. Es decir porque y en función de que estan las derivadas tanto de tension como de corriente, capacidades ...

Espero aberme expresado bien.


----------



## Aristides (Oct 25, 2006)

Aquí encontrarás algo de información al respecto del IGBT:
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slua169/slua169.pdf
Simplificando al extremo, se podría decir que es una especie de par Darlington, formado por un MOSFET a la entrada y un transistor bipolar a la salida.


----------

